# Keep one in the chamber?



## cliff_pq1 (Jul 31, 2008)

New here, apologies if this has been discussed. I just got a Ruger LCP (.380 ACP) and carry it in a pants pocket within a "holster" or sleeve that serves as a trigger guard. (Yes, I have a CWP.) I have put about 200 rounds through it at the range and am overall pleased with it and, of course, the size is ideal for concealed carry. I have been advised to always "keep one in the chamber," so it is ready to fire and also to never do that so that it doesn't accidentally fire. 

Opinions as to keeping one in the chamber of the LCP?
Opinions as to carrying with one in the chamber in general?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Always one in the chamber for me. Fine motor control goes out the window in a stressful situation. Can you be assured that you will have the control to grip the slide and chamber a round? Also, when every second could count, do you want to lose time chambering a round? I choose not to take those chances.

I carry a Kel Tec P3AT in my pocket, which is essentially the same gun as your Ruger, in a Desantis Nemesis holster. The gun is DAO and has a decent length trigger. IMO, as long as you have the trigger covered, there's no way the gun is going to fire. Guns are mechanical devices, they don't just go off spontaneously. Unless you're playing with the gun while it's in your pocket, I think you're safe to carry it with a round chambered.

Oh, this topic has been discussed, many, many, many times. If you search it, you'll probably come up with more answers to your question than just the responses you'll get to your post here.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Yup..
..One on the pipe always. One doesn't carry a hammer with the head not ready to drive a nail:smt1099


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Always keep my guns with "fire in the hole". And here is one such thread:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=10934&highlight=chambered+round


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I won't carry any pistol if I'm not comfortable-or unable to keep one in the chamber safely.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

cliff_pq1 said:


> Opinions as to keeping one in the chamber of the LCP?
> Opinions as to carrying with one in the chamber in general?
> 
> Thanks


I also have an LCP. I ALWAYS keep one in the pipe ready to go. The travel on that trigger is plenty of safety when in my pocket holster. :smt023


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

If you have to rack the slide when you need the gun, it will take too much time. The gun is designed to safely carry one in the chamber.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The gun is exactly as safe as you are. Follow Rule Three, use a good pocket holster and you'll have no problems.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> I won't carry any pistol if I'm not comfortable-or unable to keep one in the chamber safely.


+ 1


----------



## piedmont (Jul 14, 2008)

:smt082you shoot youe eye out


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

cliff_pq1 said:


> and also to never do that so that it doesn't accidentally fire.
> 
> Opinions as to keeping one in the chamber of the LCP?
> Opinions as to carrying with one in the chamber in general?


As the pistol is not capable of "accidental" fire, I would agree with the others that it is safe to carry w/a round chambered. The LCP will only fire if you pull the trigger. If you pull the trigger at a time when you should not have, then it would not be the pistol's fault that it did what it is supposed to do.

As for chambered carry in general - I would not carry a pistol with a round chambered if the pistol is capable of going off by itself (unsafe sear engagement or similar). Fortunately, all of the pistols I carry concealed are safe with a round chambered.

PhilR.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

If you need your gun, seconds could mean everything. I always carry one in the chamber. :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

^^All of the above :mrgreen: One in the chamber at all times. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

+1 on carrying with one chambered. The LCP (and the Kel-Tec P3-AT) maintain the hammer at half-cock, so it can't fire unless the trigger is pulled. As other posters put it, just don't play with the trigger and make sure to use a holster that covers the trigger.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

always cocked locked and ready to rock!!


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

Unless you plan on throwing it at the bad guy I would suggest having one in the chamber.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

One in the chamber or don't carry at all! All of the TV shows with the good guys carrying empty chamber and racking when they go after the bad guy don't work the same way for us. The bad guy is the one coming prepared and he is comng at us. We don't have the luxury of multiple good guys backed up by SWAT and surprize on our side.


----------

